# java.lang.IndexOutOfBoundsException weiß nicht warum



## MookiE (20. Nov 2006)

Hallo. Bekomme einen Fehler aber weiß nicht warum weil meiner meinung nach alles passen sollte. Vlt seht ihr ja was.

Klasse in der der Fehler auftaucht:

```
package csveditor;

public class Compare {

	public static void compare() {
		if (Separator.getSeparator().equals(",")
				|| Separator.getSeparator().equals(";")) {
			String compare_temp = "";
			for (int i = 0; i < GUI.getColumn(); i++) {
				compare_temp = compare_temp + GUI.getFields().get(i).getText();
				if (i < (GUI.getColumn() - 1)) {
					compare_temp = compare_temp + Separator.getSeparator();
				}
			}
			GUI.getData().set(GUI.getFieldnr(), compare_temp);
		}
	}
}
```
Fehler taucht in der zeile unter der "for" anweisung auf. (also des ist sozusagen die zeile 16)
Fehler:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.IndexOutOfBoundsException: Index: 0, Size: 0
	at java.util.ArrayList.RangeCheck(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.ArrayList.get(Unknown Source)
	at csveditor.Compare.compare(Compare.java:16)
	at csveditor.Button_functions.forw(Button_functions.java:15)
	at csveditor.GUI.actionPerformed(GUI.java:385)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)[/code]


----------



## AlArenal (20. Nov 2006)

Was immer auch bei dir was ist, die Fehlermeldung sagt doch schon alles: Deine ArrayList hat keinen Inhalt, also kann es auch kein Element auf Position 0 geben, also fliegt eine Exception.

Benutz statt des manuellen Durchlaufs in der for-Schleife einen Iterator, oder prüfe vor der Schleife, ob die Collection einen Inhalt hat. Ist Inhalt zwingend notwendig und keiner da bzw. die Collection == null, würde es Sinn machen eine IllegalArgumentException zu werfen.


----------



## merxleben (20. Nov 2006)

Hi,

ich hätte da zwei Fragen zur Fehlersuche. Zum einen was liefert GUI.getColumn() und was liefert GUI.getFields() ?
Die zweite Frage ist da eher genereller Natur. Wofür ist die Klasse Comparator da und warum ist die Methode compare() statisch und hat keinen Rückgabewert?

Martin


----------



## MookiE (20. Nov 2006)

GUI.getFields() liefert die textfelder die angezeigt werden (die müssen ja da sein, denn in der gui sehe ich sie)
GUI.getColumn() liefert die anzahl der Textfelder (stimmt eigendlich auch deshalb kann ich mir die exception nicht erklären)

die klasse comperator ist dazu da, um den inhalt der textfelder in die arraylist data zu schreiben, was unten gemacht wird:

```
GUI.getData().set(GUI.getFieldnr(), compare_temp);
```


----------



## MookiE (20. Nov 2006)

Problem hab ich gelöst... in einer anderen klasse hatte ich den falschen getter genommen und hatte somit doppelt soviele textfelder und die ersten 6 waren leer...
trotzdem danke!


----------



## AlArenal (20. Nov 2006)

MookiE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> GUI.getFields() liefert die textfelder die angezeigt werden (die müssen ja da sein, denn in der gui sehe ich sie)



..was nicht zwangsweise bedeutet, dass #getFields() sie auch liefert => Debug-Ausgabe einbauen



> GUI.getColumn() liefert die anzahl der Textfelder (stimmt eigendlich auch deshalb kann ich mir die exception nicht erklären)



S.o.



> die klasse comperator ist dazu da, um den inhalt der textfelder in die arraylist data zu schreiben, was unten gemacht wird:
> 
> ```
> GUI.getData().set(GUI.getFieldnr(), compare_temp);
> ```



Deine Klasse heißt Compare, nicht Comperator. Und "compare" heißt "vergleichen". Vergleichen ist aber ein Vorgang, bei dem nichts geändert wird, sondern lediglich ein Status zurückgeliefert wird. D.h. entweder ist deine Implementierung irreführend, oder deine namensgebung. Weiterhin sind so statische Methoden in dritten Klassen, die irgendwo irgendwas ändern ziemlich mieser Stil.


----------



## MookiE (20. Nov 2006)

eclipse wollte dass des statisch ist...

wie soll ich das sonst machen?
Die namensgebung ist nicht korrekt... des compare kommt davon, dass ich damit anfangs nur verglichen habe aber es dann geändert habe. und ich aktualisiere die namen nicht immer sofort...


----------



## AlArenal (20. Nov 2006)

MookiE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eclipse wollte dass des statisch ist...



Komisch, mein Eclipse macht das was ich sage 
Schätze da hast du irgendwas falsch verstanden.



> wie soll ich das sonst machen?
> Die namensgebung ist nicht korrekt... des compare kommt davon, dass ich damit anfangs nur verglichen habe aber es dann geändert habe. und ich aktualisiere die namen nicht immer sofort...



Ich weiß ja nicht wie dein Kram aufgebaut ist, aber die Manipulation deiner Daten entsprechend der Eingaben im UI gehört in einen Controller (siehe MVC). Wenn du keinen Extra-Controller hast, gehört es in deinen View, also den Frame oder was auch immer du da so hast.

Wie du auf die Idee kommst, dass Eclipse verlangt hätte du sollst ne Extra-Klasse mit einer statischen parameterlosen Methode schreiben, ist mir ein Rätsel. Vermutlich hast du einfach nur irgendwo statische Methoden oder Variablen, die du versucht hast im falschen Kontext zu benutzen und heraus kam so ein Klumpatsch


----------



## MookiE (20. Nov 2006)

> Ich weiß ja nicht wie dein Kram aufgebaut ist, aber die Manipulation deiner Daten entsprechend der Eingaben im UI gehört in einen Controller (siehe MVC).



dann werd ich mir des mal anschauen... habs halt mit meinem bisherigem wissenstand gemacht



> Wie du auf die Idee kommst, dass Eclipse verlangt hätte du sollst ne Extra-Klasse mit einer statischen parameterlosen Methode schreiben, ist mir ein Rätsel.



Ich hab nicht gemeint, dass eclipse es so verlangt hat. Ich wollte nicht alles in eine klasse schmeissen und dann hab ich ne neue klasse gemacht und die methode rein. dann kam eclipse von wegen ich hab nen fehler die methode soll/muss statisch sein...


----------

